# Jetzt vorbestellen - PCGH-Supreme-PC GTX980-Edition: Core i7-4790K + Asus Strix GTX 980 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt vorbestellen - PCGH-Supreme-PC GTX980-Edition: Core i7-4790K + Asus Strix GTX 980 [Anzeige]*

					Mit dem PCGH-Supreme-PC haben die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware eine Alternative zum Ultimate-PC geschaffen, der mindestens genauso schnell und dabei günstiger ist. Dafür müssen Sie nur eine minimal schlechtere Ausstattung in Kauf nehmen. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt vorbestellen - PCGH-Supreme-PC GTX980-Edition: Core i7-4790K + Asus Strix GTX 980 [Anzeige]*


----------



## HzweiO (12. April 2015)

Der Kampf gegen diese überteuerten Systeme geht weiter 

Wer inklusive Zusammenbau ca. 220 € sparen möchte, kann sich die Maschine getrost auch bei einem Hardwareshop aus Möhnesee (ich denke ich darf hier keinen Namen nennen  ) bestellen.

Einsparpotential gibt es beim Zusammenbau (im Notfall helfen gute Freunde  ) und bei den PCGH-Editionen des CPU-Kühlers, sowie des Gehäuses. 

Ich komme bei gleicher Hardware inkl. Zusammenbau, inkl Mwst und exkl. Versand auf  1.758,17 €.
Die "Non-PCGH-Version" käme auf 1.716,18 €.

Viel Spass beim Sparen


----------



## keinnick (12. April 2015)

Diese Diskussion gab es hier schon dutzende Male. Das ist nichts neues.


----------



## HzweiO (12. April 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion gab es hier schon dutzende Male. Das ist nichts neues.



= Schreibverbot?


----------



## shaxan (13. April 2015)

"Der neue PCGH-Supreme-PC erfüllt diese Anforderungen und kostet dabei deutlich unter 2.000 Euro."

Kostenpunkt: 1.979€ bzw. 2.079€. 
PCGH ihr habt aber eine komische Vorstellung von "deutlich unter 2.000 Euro"


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2015)

Bei einem 2000€ Rechner erwarte ich irgendwie einen i7 5820k.


----------



## Chronik (9. Juni 2015)

Wieso hat dieser Rechner einen höheren Watt verbrauch?
Verbrauch aus der List, bei diesem PC ist Leistungsaufnahme 2D/3D bei 43 / 297 Watt, der andere (der in der Liste gleich als nächstes kommt) der bis auf die Festplatte, den RAM und das LW identisch ist, hat aber eine Leistungsaufnahme 2D/3D von 43 / 277 Watt.
Also nochmal wieso hat dieser Rechner der weniger Leistung hat eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme?


----------

